# 按照龙芯贴吧里的教程安装的gentoo该怎么用啊？

## liuhoujiang

新手不会

1，emerge elinks以后 用elinks还是看不了网页

2，怎么装mplayer看视频啊？

3. 怎么让他在文字端看网页显示中文啊？

4. 无线网卡怎么打开？或着说怎么设置？

5，我按照这个教程装的gentoo是不是有什么缺陷？

----------

## c_yiyi

玩转需要学习很多的！

----------

## jiangtao

先用 debian 吧。

2f 太慢，3a 太贵……

----------

## hotea

已经团购8089b，就等发货了，据说要两周.....来了就开始折腾  :Very Happy: 

----------

